# Drappello vs plotone



## sevillista

Oggi vi chiedo aiuto con queste due parole perché entrambe significano "pelotón" secondo i miei dizionari, ma penso che ci sarà qualche differenza e non si possono utilizzare indistintamente.

Per esempio, so che si dice "plotone d´esecuzione", ma come si definisce al gruppo di ciclisti che fanno una corsa, diciamo il giro d´Italia? Vi viene in mente altri contesti e altri esempi?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Oggi vi chiedo aiuto con queste due parole perché entrambe significano "pelotón" secondo i miei dizionari, ma penso che ci sarà qualche differenza e non si possono utilizzare indistintamente.
> 
> Per esempio, so che si dice "plotone d´esecuzione", ma come si definisce il gruppo di ciclisti che fanno una corsa, diciamo il giro d´Italia? Vi vengono in mente altri contesti e altri esempi?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Il "gruppo" di ciclisti o un "plotone" di ciclisti. 

Dal punto di vista militare, il plotone è un reparto organico, mentre il drappello no. 
"Drappello" è anche usato come sinonimo di "gruppo di gente che stanno insieme" (aglomeración).


"Apelotonarse" sarebbe "formare un drappello".


----------



## El tano trucho

ursu-lab said:


> Il "gruppo" di ciclisti o un "plotone" di ciclisti.


Solo una aggiunta. "Gruppo" mi sembra che sia più frequentemente usato di "plotone", nel contesto ciclistico sportivo (p.es. Giro d'Italia). Mi pare di aver sentito anche "drappello" ma più raramente.
Questo è quel che mi ricordo delle telecronache di Auro Bulbarelli e Davide Cassani che avidamente guardavo su Raisport.


----------



## sevillista

Allora si può dire "come tutti gli anni, una gran folla ha formato un drappello davanti alle porte del magazzino El Corte Inglés il primo giorno dei saldi"?


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Allora si può dire "come tutti gli anni, una gran folla ha formato un drappello davanti alle porte del magazzino El Corte Inglés il primo giorno dei saldi"?



Direi proprio di no.

Un drappello è un gruppo un po' più piccolo della folla che si ammassa davanti al CI il giorno in cui iniziano i saldi  

In effetti credo anch'io che "gruppo (di corridori)" sia il termine più frequente. "Plotone" probabilmente si usa quando il gruppo corre particolarmente *compatto*.

*drappello*_
s. m_. *piccola  *schiera di soldati, anche appartenenti a corpi o specialità diversi,  uniti sotto la stessa insegna e incaricati di compiti particolari | (_estens_.)  gruppo di persone: _un drappello di turisti_.

*plotone*
_s. m_. 
*1*  (_mil_.) suddivisione di una compagnia, costituita a sua volta da  più squadre e comandata da un ufficiale subalterno: _il plotone  fucilieri | plotone d'esecuzione_, reparto militare che esegue una  condanna a morte mediante fucilazione. DIM. _plotoncino_ 
*2* *nel ciclismo, gruppo di corridori*: _il plotone di testa_, _degli  inseguitori_.


----------



## sevillista

Puf, questa volta mi risulta più difficile vedere la differenza, dato che anche drappello ha una sfumatura militare, vero? Pensavo di avere in mente:

plotone: militare + ciclismo
drappello: gruppo di persone

Ma sicuramente prenderò più di una cantonata quando dovrò utilizzarli .


----------



## El tano trucho

sevillista said:


> Puf, questa volta mi risulta più difficile vedere la differenza, dato che anche drappello ha una sfumatura militare, vero? Pensavo di avere in mente:
> 
> plotone: militare + ciclismo
> drappello: gruppo di persone
> 
> Ma sicuramente prenderò più di una cantonata quando dovrò utilizzarli .


La mia opinione:

Plotone: militare + (raramente, al giorno d'oggi) ciclismo
Drappello: militare + piccolo gruppo di persone + ciclismo

Plotone --> compatezza (secondo il mio voacbolario, la parola viene dal francese 'peloton', "gruppo di soldati", che a sua volta deriva da 'pelote', "gomitolo")
Drappello --> ha poche unità, può essere eterogeneo ma è riunito da qualcosa o qualche motivo


----------



## 0scar

Militarmente suena como un grupo especial de rescate, comando, etc.
También destacamento, dotación, etc.


----------



## sevillista

0scar said:


> Militarmente suena como un grupo especial de rescate, comando, etc.
> También destacamento, dotación, etc.


 
¿Cuál de los dos?


----------



## 0scar

Todos los mencionados más varios etcéteras, por ej. escuadrón, patrulla, comisión, etc. 
Como siempre la traducción depende del contexto.
Pero simplificando drappello=grupo


*drappello*
*1*. piccola squadra di soldati, anche appartenenti a specialità o corpi diversi, uniti sotto la stessa insegna e incaricati di compiti particolari
*2*. estens., gruppo di persone:_ andare_,_ riunirsi_,_ fare drappello _
De Mauro


----------



## sevillista

Creo que no me has entendido. Te preguntaba que cuál de los dos, si drappello o plotone, significaba grupo especial de rescate, comando, etc... Por tu siguiente respuesta, es drappello entonces, ¿no?

¡Ay! Qué follón. No sé para qué me pongo a estudiar idiomas .


----------



## 0scar

Sí,_ drapello_ significa _grupo para algo,_ ahora me viene a la memoria que los militares dicen _ grupo de tarea_.
Un pelotón es más especifico, su significado es menos amplio y en definitiva es un _grupo_ o _drappello _que para ciertas tareas se llama _pelotón_.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Creo que no me has entendido. Te preguntaba que cuál de los dos, si drappello o plotone, significaba grupo especial de rescate, comando, etc... Por tu siguiente respuesta, es drappello entonces, ¿no?
> 
> ¡Ay! Qué follón. No sé para qué me pongo a estudiar idiomas .



Ninguno de los dos. En caso de "grupo de rescate" utilizaría más bien la palabra "pattuglia" o "reparto" (reparto d'assalto) o incluso "commando" (que también puede ser terrorista).

*pattuglia*
*1* piccolo gruppo di militari o di agenti di polizia incaricati di  compiti specifici di carattere operativo: _pattuglia di ricognizione_,  _di combattimento_

*reparto*
*3* (_mil_.) unità organica costitutiva di un'altra unità di  ordine superiore; anche, qualsiasi contingente di truppa: _i reparti  della compagnia_, _del battaglione_; _reparti d'assalto_ 

*commando*
_s. m. invar_. 
*1*  (_mil_.) pattuglia d'assalto usata per azioni di sorpresa 


Non ho mai sentito "drappello d'assalto" né tantomeno "drappello da combattimento".


"Plotone" es de los dos (es decir, plotone y drappello) el más preciso y más militar porque se refiere a una unidad organizada. 
En los diccionarios sale la accepción del ciclismo, que en cambio no aparece en "drappello" (ni en el DeMauro, ni en el Garzanti, ni en la Treccani).

Sin embargo, es cierto que "drappello" ya casi se utiliza sólo en su significado genérico de "grupo", "aglomeración de gente". Así que, si llega un grupo de cliclistas, no sería nada raro decir "un drappello di corridori".


Buscando en diccionarios ita-sp (Herder y Tam), yo diría que, para quitarte las dudas, "drappello" puedes pensarlo come la traducción de "*tropel*", es decir muchedumbre (pero ya no "tan" muchedumbre como el tropel), no organizada, y palabra con un origen militar. De hecho, en el diccionario Tam sale esta traducción.

Y además tienen la misma etimología:
*drappèllo*2  s. m. [adattam., secondo la voce prec., del provenz. ant. *tropel*, der. di _trop_ «molto», di origine germ.; v.  truppa]. –


----------



## 0scar

Un _grupo de rescate/drappello_ incluye a un jefe, a una patrulla a pie, a un médico, a un conocedor de la zona, a  un helicóptero, a una ambulancia, etc.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Un _grupo de rescate/drappello_  incluye a un jefe, a una patrulla a pie, a un médico, a un conocedor de la zona, a  un helicóptero, a una ambulancia, etc.




¿Dónde lo has encontrado con "drappello"?


----------



## 0scar

El problema es que con _drappello_ no se encuentra casi nada salvo su significado en el diccionario. Así es fácil decir que no signfica tal o cual cosa y que hay una palabra mejor para eso.

Ursu-lab poneme drappello en contexto (verificable por Google) y yo te digo como se dice en castellano. 

Drappello en varios idiomas: 
http://www.woxikon.it/ita/drappello.php


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> El problema es que con _drappello_ no se encuentra casi nada salvo su significado en el diccionario.



Perdona pero no lo entiendo: ¿qué quieres decir con "no se encuentra casi nada"? Es una palabra bastante común. 

Busca en google "sparuto drappello" ("sparuto" significa "reducido" y es el clásico adjetivo que se "pega" a drappello en el sentido de grupo ) y verás que se refiere a pequeña aglomeración de gente que se une para manifestarse/apoyar a alguien/atacar/protestar/etc.
O para no hacer nada especial: un drappello di curiosi che osserva un incidente, un drappello di turisti che visita una piazza, etc.

O en esta noticia de hace dos semanas.

Por ej. una noticia de la Voz de Galicia que habla de un "grupo reducido de aficionados radicales del Celta" en italiano sería "uno sparuto drappello di tifosi".

El contrario de "sparuto drappello" es "*nutrito *drappello" (= muchedumbre).


De todas formas, es muy difícil que encuentres lo que sigue por una razón muy simple: porque no es la traducción de "drappello". 



0scar said:


> Militarmente suena como un grupo especial de  rescate (=pattuglia, squadra),  comando  (=commando), etc. También destacamento (distaccamento), dotación, (=dotazione,   reparto) etc.



Si hay cincuenta palabras diferentes significa que hay diferencia de  significado entre ellas, aunque aparentemente no se note:



0scar said:


> Así es fácil  decir que no signfica tal o cual cosa y que hay una palabra mejor para  eso.


  ¿¡¿Fácil?!?


----------



## honeyheart

sevillista said:


> ma come si definisce al gruppo di ciclisti che  fanno una corsa, diciamo il giro d´Italia?


Si en Google buscás "plotone di ciclisti" hay resultados en páginas serias (creo) italianas, y el diccionario lo confirma:

*plotone* s.m.
      1 mil. Suddivisione di una compagnia o reparto autonomo formato da due o più squadre: _p. di fanteria_
*2 sport. Soprattutto nel ciclismo, gruppo compatto di corridori: il p. degli inseguitori* 
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/plotone.shtml

Una foto:
http://it.photaki.com/foto-peloton-de-ciclistas_181843.htm


----------



## 0scar

Ursu-lab, drapello como sinónimo de _grupo de personas, turistas, etc._ quedo aclarado desde el principio, pero vos que sabés bien italiano poné _en contexto_ el significado militar de drappello:

*drappello*
_s. m_. *piccola *schiera/squadra di soldati, anche appartenenti a corpi o specialità diversi, uniti sotto la stessa insegna e incaricati di compiti particolari. 

Dijiste que una pattuglia, un plotone, un commando, un reparto no son _un drappello. _Falta decir entonces, en contexto militar, como se usa _drappello__._


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Ursu-lab, drappello como sinónimo de _grupo de personas, turistas, etc._ quedo aclarado desde el principio, pero vos que sabés bien italiano poné _en contexto_ el significado militar de drappello:
> 
> *drappello*
> _s. m_. piccola schiera/squadra di soldati, anche appartenenti a corpi o specialità diversi, uniti sotto la stessa insegna e incaricati di compiti particolari.
> 
> Dijiste que una pattuglia, un plotone, un commando, un reparto no son _un drappello. _Falta decir entonces, en contexto militar, como se usa _drappello__._



En italiano ya NO tiene ningún significado especial en el contexto militar, quiere decir "*pequeño grupo de militares*" tal como lo lees, y ya está, sin ningún sentido oculto.
No importa que se trate de un "drappello di soldati" o de un "drappello  di turisti", los dos son "grupos", nada más.

Drappello tenia una explicación militar "concreta" hace siglos , cuando llegaba el "drappello" de soldados con una *insignia *tipo bandera (el "drappello" como "*trapo*").
Es decir, resumiendo, "drappello" en el sentido militar era la traducción de "tropel" y tiene la misma raíz de "truppa"/"tropa". 

http://www.etimo.it/?term=drappello&find=Cerca

*tropel*
*4.     * m. En la antigua milicia, uno de los trozos o partes en que  se dividía el ejército.

En la "moderna milicia" no quiere decir nada: sólo "grupo".




honeyheart said:


> Si en Google buscás "plotone di ciclisti" hay  resultados en páginas serias (creo) italianas, y el diccionario lo  confirma:
> 
> *2 sport. Soprattutto nel ciclismo, gruppo  compatto di corridori: il p. degli inseguitori*
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/plotone.shtml




La stessa risposta era nel post #5



ursu-lab said:


> *plotone*
> _s. m_.
> *2* *nel ciclismo, gruppo di corridori*: _il plotone di  testa_, _degli  inseguitori_.


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Creo que no me has entendido. Te preguntaba que cuál de los dos, si drappello o plotone, significaba grupo especial de rescate, comando, etc... Por tu siguiente respuesta, es drappello entonces, ¿no?
> 
> ¡Ay! Qué follón. No sé para qué me pongo a estudiar idiomas .


 
Sevi, la mejor cosa es que te olvides de usar '_drappello' _, porque nadie lo usa y quédate con la definición, como cultura general.



> Originally Posted by *0scar*
> Ursu-lab, drappello como sinónimo de _grupo de personas, turistas, etc._ quedó aclarado desde el principio, pero vos que sabés bien italiano poné _en contexto_ el significado militar de drappello:
> *drappello*
> _s. m_. piccola schiera/squadra di soldati, anche appartenenti a corpi o specialità diversi, uniti sotto la stessa insegna e incaricati di compiti particolari.
> Dijiste que una pattuglia, un plotone, un commando, un reparto no son _un drappello. _Falta decir entonces, en contexto militar, como se usa _drappello_


_._


----------



## Trentaduesima

Già a partire dalla prima guerra mondiale, in temini militari, "drappello" iniziava a perdere di significato.
In Italia il plotone è diviso in squadre.
Posso riportare il mio inquadramento durante la naja:

Geniere della 2° squadra, 1° plotone, 32à compagnia, 3° battaglione "Verbano".


----------



## honeyheart

Trentaduesima said:


> Posso riportare il mio inquadramento durante la naja


Cos'è la "naja"?


P.S.: Adesso si capisce l'origine del tuo username.


----------



## gatogab

> Cos'è la "naja"?


Naja (pronuncia naya) = el viejo servizio militar obligatorio.
Hoy es un servicio militar voluntario.



> P.S.: Adesso si capisce l'origine del tuo username.


 
Mi faceva pensare a una fanciulla.


----------

